# Prison food???



## ATyler (Jan 4, 2011)

Might be a stupid question but I was watching gangland or one of those shows the other night and was wondering how the hell can prisoners get so big if they only get three shitty meals a day?


----------



## LAM (Jan 4, 2011)

high calorie diets and a sedentary lifestyle.  with money on the books you can buy and eat a shit load from the prison commissary or canteen.


----------



## ATyler (Jan 4, 2011)

LAM said:


> high calorie diets and a sedentary lifestyle. with money on the books you can buy and eat a shit load from the prison commissary or canteen.


 
I see i didnt they could do that


----------



## SFW (Jan 4, 2011)

I spent a week in a county joint last year and lost a lb a day. And that was with me eating other peoples food and staring at the wall 24/7.

As Lam said, In state prison, or even county general population, if you have money on the books, you can buy stuff in the commissary. 

Canned meats, cereal, bread, peanut butter, etc etc


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 4, 2011)

Most of the food in Rikers is high in starch.
If your scrawny you know your going to get picked on so there is that motivation.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 4, 2011)

Some people will go to great lengths to get big....there are other ways ATyler, prison life isn't one of them.


----------



## SFW (Jan 4, 2011)

were you in PC mino?


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 4, 2011)

I was in jail for a week.


----------



## awhites1 (Jan 4, 2011)

sweet. im not the only one who has wondered about this as well.

ps
i thought about prison for a body transformation


----------



## ATyler (Jan 4, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> Some people will go to great lengths to get big....there are other ways ATyler, prison life isn't one of them.


 
Hahaha ill keep that in mind


----------



## LAM (Jan 4, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> I spent a week in a county joint last year and lost a lb a day. And that was with me eating other peoples food and staring at the wall 24/7.
> 
> As Lam said, In state prison, or even county general population, if you have money on the books, you can buy stuff in the commissary.
> 
> Canned meats, cereal, bread, peanut butter, etc etc



I had to do 48hrs like a decade ago, the only thing I could eat were the veggies and bread, gave everything else away.   but I went in friday and got out sunday (couldn't miss any work).  if I had been in longer I definitely would have eaten more.


----------



## brandon123 (Jan 4, 2011)

I spent 7 years in arkansas Prison.  The food just plain sucks. The only time you get a good meal is on holidays or when someone gets the death penalty.  On those days, its usually fried chicken.

The daily food isn't meant to taste like shit as a punishment.  It taste like shit because everything is prepared by inmates from beginning to end.  
.
The vegetables are grown on state land and processed by inmates.  
What happens is, it comes out of the fields and brought to the Vegetable processing plant where it is suppose to be washed off to get rid of dirt and bugs.    But what happens is, you have an a-hole of an officer telling you to move faster and faster and finally you just say screw it, rinse it, and bag it.  Really what are the other options.  Tell everyone to slow down, write a grievance, Work your ass off for some vegetable that you either aren't even going to ear or probable wont be cooked right anyways...     So now it has all kinds of dirt and bugs in it.
Even the beans aren't safe.  I chipped a tooth on a rock.

Now for the meat....you have a handfull of inmates that never even knew how to cook for themselves and are now preparing food for anywhere between 500 to 1500 inmates.  (selling crack and cooking food are two different skills) Thats a lot of hungry mouths.  So they are in the same boat.  hurry hurry hurry.  Meat usually ends up under cooked or over cooked.  eventually you get tired of getting the Shits so you quit goin to the chow hall.

So like everyone else says, your food comes from the Commisarry.  You can buy chili, spam, velveeta cheese, tortillas, bread, ramen noodles, instant coffee, debbie cakes, cereal sodas, its a pretty good size list.  The only problem with it, is that you have a limit.  When i left, it was $65.  $65 sounds like a lot of food and it is.  However they also sell Sweatshirts, sweatpants, radios, shampoo, toothpaste, deodorant, batteries, shower shoes (flip flops), Socks, watches, shoes, yada yada yada.  

YOur definately going to want a radio.  That cost around 40-55 bucks.  Then the next week your going to decide that earbuds that came with it suck so you want those bada$$ Koss CL-20's with all the mad bass.  Those cost 35.   Your state issued Brogans (boots) and the blue canvas shoes are going to get old quick..  So those nike's and reeboks are lookin pretty tempting.   

Then the cigaretts......................  In arkansas prison the average cig cost 2.00 in comissarry.  And thats a roll up not a filter.  

The prisons in arkansas got rid of Weights, so its not like you see in tv.  They even stopped selling protien powder when i was there.  The inmates were just getting way to big.  On the big farm, you have 1 guard per 128 inmates.  Its hard for a lard ass of an officer to handle a situation when the inmates are HUGE.


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 4, 2011)

I was in juvenille for 18 months and we used to steal the steroids they gave the cattle when we went out on work release !


----------



## SFW (Jan 4, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> I was in jail for a week.


 
Soliciting?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 7, 2011)

ATyler said:


> Might be a stupid question but I was watching gangland or one of those shows the other night and was wondering how the hell can prisoners get so big if they only get three shitty meals a day?



Lockup is a way better show. You may notice a lot of them are not huge, but very cut up, etc.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 7, 2011)

Chiming in also with having been locked up for a week when I was 18. Oddly enough, I don't remember the food or much of anything else for that matter. I think my mind shutdown as a defense mechanism, or maybe I was in shock. I was too ashamed to call my family who were the only people that could get me out. I didn't eat, sleep, or talk the entire week. I was fairly jacked at the time, and my psychotic emotionless face kept everyone at a distance. The prison was three stories tall around the outer edge with a common area in the middle. My cell was on the third floor. There were metal picnic tables in the common area and for 5 days I contemplated jumping head first into one of the metal corners of the picnic tables. I never could muster up the confidence that I could position the jump just right to center my scull on the picnic table edge, and I didn't want to end up a paraplegic. 

Glad I didn't jump, because my case was thrown out. At the time, I was scared that I was going to spend my entire youth in jail. I really hate this thread, because that is some shit I really don't want to think about. Somebody start a thread about cute cuddly animals or some shit please.


----------



## big60235 (Jan 7, 2011)

Friend of mine has been in a Fed Camp for the past year and has a while to go. He has open ended use of the commissary. He works for most of the day so he builds a good amount of $$$ per week. He eats great. Salmon and tuna packets, boxes of cereal, fruit juice, and protein shakes. He has gained about 15 pounds of muscle and lost 2.5 inches on his waist. When he got in he gave me a list of what he could get ahold of and my coach and I put together a diet for him that has worked great.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 7, 2011)

KelJu said:


> Chiming in also with having been locked up for a week when I was 18. Oddly enough, I don't remember the food or much of anything else for that matter. I think my mind shutdown as a defense mechanism, or maybe I was in shock. I was too ashamed to call my family who were the only people that could get me out. I didn't eat, sleep, or talk the entire week. I was fairly jacked at the time, and my psychotic emotionless face kept everyone at a distance. The prison was three stories tall around the outer edge with a common area in the middle. My cell was on the third floor. There were metal picnic tables in the common area and for 5 days I contemplated jumping head first into one of the metal corners of the picnic tables. I never could muster up the confidence that I could position the jump just right to center my scull on the picnic table edge, and I didn't want to end up a paraplegic.
> 
> Glad I didn't jump, because my case was thrown out. At the time, I was scared that I was going to spend my entire youth in jail. I really hate this thread, because that is some shit I really don't want to think about. Somebody start a thread about cute cuddly animals or some shit please.



Cute Cuddling Kittens


----------



## flash89912 (Jan 8, 2011)

U got a shitload of time in prison to work out.  Ya... Prison sucks....but it sure as he'll got me into bodybuilding and working out. It's good to be free! Food does suck balls, but that's why you have to have a hustle....man I miss those sardines in green chili packets and packages of roast beef in gravy that they sold in commissary. Anyone know where I can buy those fuckers without having to go back!


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 8, 2011)

While on the subject of prison food.....how's the sex?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 8, 2011)

flash89912 said:


> U got a shitload of time in prison to work out.  Ya... Prison sucks....but it sure as he'll got me into bodybuilding and working out. It's good to be free! Food does suck balls, but that's why you have to have a hustle....man I miss those sardines in green chili packets and packages of roast beef in gravy that they sold in commissary. Anyone know where I can buy those fuckers without having to go back!



I have an aunt who is actually in charge of prison commissary in this state and if I wanted any of that crap I could get it through her. Most of that stuff you can get at the store though. It will cost you about 1/4 the price in a grocery store.


----------



## bigmac6969 (Jan 8, 2011)

how they get so big is the shitty food that they give you is real high in
proteine and the only thing really to do in there is work out to keep sane my
brother did 6 months and when he got out he was alot bigger then when he went in


----------



## SFW (Jan 8, 2011)

fuck these war stories.


----------



## flash89912 (Jan 9, 2011)

Hmmm haven't found roast beef and sardines in pouches anywhere. the canned shit is just nasty.


----------



## sara (Jan 9, 2011)

prisoners have nothing to do, so they workout everyday..


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Jan 10, 2011)

i did 18 months and nobody really fucked with me,  day one i was in gen pop i was jokin with this little nig and told him you dont wanna fuck me cause your ass will hurt he didnt think that was funny and hit me. well im 6'4 230 pretty  jacked and did mma so he got the shit beat out of him by this shaved head tatted white guy. t while in lockdown i tested the limits of masterbation for a week, if i had to do another theyd find me hangin like david caridene


----------



## vortrit (Jan 10, 2011)

flash89912 said:


> Hmmm haven't found roast beef and sardines in pouches anywhere. the canned shit is just nasty.



The chain grocery Smittys sells it here. Both of them items are in the dollar isle and in pouches.

And you can't really generalize the food in jails and prisons. I was in jail for a drunk in public a few years back and it was a small county and they catered from in from a restaurant and it was pretty good. It's going to be different county to county, state to state, and federally.


----------



## brandon123 (Jan 11, 2011)

Jail and prison are two different ball games


----------



## MadScientist (Jan 11, 2011)

Let's not forget that you can get anything you want in prison...for a price.  Anything.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 11, 2011)

MadScientist said:


> Let's not forget that you can get anything you want in prison...for a price.  Anything.



How many cartons of cigarettes for your ass?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 11, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> How many cartons of cigarettes for *your ass*?



And that's most likely where it came from... out of someones ass.


----------



## flash89912 (Jan 11, 2011)

Lol....there are other ways that don't involve body cavities....


----------



## BigBill1983 (Jan 14, 2011)

LOOOOOOOOL....that is actually a really good point!
They probaly eat each other


----------



## maniclion (Jan 14, 2011)

6 month's at sea with the USN is just about like being in prison, I made friends with the mess guys so they'd hook me up with extra helpings...


----------



## vortrit (Jan 14, 2011)

maniclion said:


> 6 month's at sea with the USN is just about like being in prison, I made friends with the mess guys so they'd hook me up with extra helpings...



Extra helpings of what?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 14, 2011)

flash89912 said:


> Lol....there are other ways that don't involve body cavities....



Sure there are, but I'd be willing to be that's the main way a majority of things make it in there. If the prison has contact visits then probably not, but a lot of places don't have contact visits.


----------



## isco6 (Jan 18, 2011)

flash89912 said:


> U got a shitload of time in prison to work out.  Ya... Prison sucks....but it sure as he'll got me into bodybuilding and working out. It's good to be free! Food does suck balls, but that's why you have to have a hustle....man I miss those sardines in green chili packets and packages of roast beef in gravy that they sold in commissary. Anyone know where I can buy those fuckers without having to go back!



winco they have th e dried beans as well.and you can call the package companies  and
and order to your house.


----------

